# Fur Buyers



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Where does everyone in Central/North Central ND sell their fur? Also what have you heard about prices?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Try The Farmers Fur House in Cayuga,ND Just Say I recommended them
Adokken


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Anybody know of a way to contact any of these guys? Never sold fur before but definetly would like to..


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

*ND Fur Buyers*

East River Taxidermy 
324 NW 1st #31
Ellendale, ND

Fredericks Live Bait 
520 4th St SW 
Devils Lake, ND

Cass County 
2809 Sheyenne St	
West Fargo, ND

Hensen's Fur & Leather 
Minnewaukan, ND

Dakota Taxidermy
1339 Airport Rd 
Bismarck, ND

C&C Noyce
10825 39th St SW 
Dickinson, ND

Stutsman County 
Jamestown, ND

Stark County 
180 25th Ave E 
Dickonson, ND

J & K Taxidermy Inc. 
4820 Co Rd 81 So 
Horace, ND

Trecker Furs 
604 5th St NW 
Jamestown, ND

Keiths Furs 
643 9th Ave SW 
Dickinson, ND

Glenn Amoit Furs 
3215 4th St SW #3 
Minot, ND

CC Furs 
707 3rd St 
Bowman, ND

Crandall's Farmers Fur House	
8525 147 St 
Cayuga, ND

High Hill Enterprises 
4675 51st Ave SE 
Streeter, ND

H&G Furs 
5608 158th St SW 
Rhame, ND

Tory Heid 
3877 40th St 
New Salem, ND

Mark Hettich 
215 Rice St 
Solen, ND

Oakridge Fur Company 
7545 Highway 2 
Devils Lake, ND

Rick Mittleider Furs 
4190 40th Ave SE 
Tappen, ND

R&R Furs 
Jud, ND

Kent Sambor Furs 
406 Flower St 
Max, ND

Rancher's Fur House 
13392 29th St NW 
Arnegard, ND

Tim Tiede Hide & Fur 
6709 115 Ave SE 
Englevale, ND

North American Fur Auctions	
Butte, ND

Treckers Furs 
722 Highway 281 
Carrington, ND

Morton County 
2892 44th St 
Mandan, ND


----------



## lladnarc (Feb 17, 2008)

rooster cogburn said:


> Where does everyone in Central/North Central ND sell their fur? Also what have you heard about prices?


[Edited due to :spam: ]. ND trapper.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Mossy Mo

do you have a list like that for MN? :-?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

owwwwww
Sorry I do not. I would check online with the MND&R.


----------

